# sugas pups aged 12 days



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi all have posted new photo of sugas pups now aged 12days..eyes may open soon ,cant wait .photos in members gallery as before ,,i cant work out posting pics as you all know sorry ,wanted to pst new pic of obi too his 1 year today :aktion033: love you fella. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How cute!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG are they just not the sweetest little things. How wonderful for you.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What cute puppies :wub: and obi is adorable :wub: 
:chili: :chili: Happy Birthday Obi :chili: :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub2: very adorable!!
Best of luck! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Obi is SCRUMPTIOUS :tender: and those babies are DIVINE :heart: . Sarah


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here ya go! What cute little babies!!!









And here's the birthday boy!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

> Here ya go! What cute little babies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou for posting pics of obi and pups..i have been trying for 2 days cant ge t th e hang of it ..will you post pics of pups for me in next few days pleass as i think iam driving my friends mad ...jo


----------

